# منتديات القانون الخاص > القانون التجاري >  العقود التجارية

## هبة على

العقود التجارية
الاستشاري/ محمود صبره

لم يضع القانون تعريفا محددا للعقد التجارى. ويُعرِّف البعض العقد التجارى بأنه كل عقد يُبَرم بمناسبة إستغلال مشروع تجارى. ويرى بعض الفقهاء أن تعبير "العقود التجارية" الذى يشيع إستخدامه تعبير غير دقيق وغير محدد، وأن كل عقد فى القانون المدنى يمكن إعتباره عقدا تجاريا، إما لأنه تم بواسطة تاجر أو بخصوص مشروع تجارى. ومن ثم يتضح لنا أن العقود ليست تجارية بطبيعتها وإنما تكتسب هذه الصفة التجارية إذا توافرت عوامل معينة، كأن يقوم بها تاجر محترف، أو تتعلق بتجارته، إلخ.، وبعبارة أخرى فإن العقود تكتسب الصفة التجارية بعد أن تكتمل نشأتها وفقا للقواعد المدنية العامة.

وقد عرَّف بعض الشرَّاح العقد التجارى بأنه "العقد الذى يُجريه التاجر إذا كان متصلا بحرفته التجارية". ويرى البعض أن هذا التعريف ضيق لأنه يقصر العقد التجارى على نشاط التاجر بينما قد يصدر العمل التجارى من تاجر، وقد يصدر من غير تاجر. ولذلك يُعَّرف البعض العقد التجارى بأنه "العقد الذى يُنشئ فى ذمة أحد طرفيه أو فى ذمة طرفيه معا إلتزاما تجاريا"( ). وقد سبق أن أوضحنا الشروط التى نص عليها القانون التجارى لكى يكتسب الإلتزام صفة العمل التجارى، وهى الإحتراف، والإعتياد، والإستقلال، والأهلية.

ومن أبرز العقود التجارية عقد البيع، وعقد التوريد التجاري، وعقد التوزيع التجاري، وعقود الوكالة التجارية، وعقد التميثل التجاري، وعقد الامتياز التجاري، وغيرها.

ولمزيد من المعلومات عن إعداد العقود التجارية وطريقة صياغتها والمشكلات الفنية والقانونية ذات الصلة، يمكنكم الاطلاع على البرنامج التدريبي لدورة "صياغة العقود التجارية" من خلال الدخول لموقع المجموعه الدولية للتدريب صبرة جروب

----------

